# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Services [ No Drop ] PAYPAL ✅️

## Maasha

FACEBOOK Services: [FOLLOWERS, LIKES + SHARES, VIEWS]

- Facebook PAGE LIKE/Followers:
. 1k for 10 $
. 3k for 25 $
. 5k for 45 $
. 10k for 85 $

💎 1k PAGE LIKE [ CANADA & AUSTRALIE ] For 100 $ // 150 per day 💎

- Facebook POST Likes :
. 1k for 4 $
. 3k for 10 $
. 5k for 17 $
. 10k for 30 $

- Facebook Post Reaction ( 😍 😢 😂 😡 ) :
. 1k for 6 $
. 3k for 15 $
. 5k for 25 $
. 10k for 50 $

- Facebook Comment ( 100 comment max per day ) :
. CUSTOM Comment ( arab account ) ==> 100 for 80$
. CUSTOM Comment ( France account ) ==> 100 for 100$
. CUSTOM Comment ( Brazil account ) ==> 100 for 100$
. CUSTOM Comment ( Mexico account ) ==> 100 for 130$

- Facebook Video VIEWS :
. 1k for 2 $ [ 3 sec ] ● 1k for 4$ [ 10 sec ] ● 1k for 10$ [ 30 sec ] ● 1k for 15 $ [ 60 sec ]
. 3k for 5 $ [ 3 sec ]
. 5k for 9 $ [ 3 sec ]
. 10k for 16 $ [ 3 sec ]
🔹️🔸️⚡️ Facebook Monetizable Video VIEWS : 1k for 30 $ ⚡️🔸️🔹️
💎 Facebook STORY view : 1k for 50$ 💎

- Facebook Followers :
🔹️ PAGES FOLLOWERS :
. 1k for 8 $
. 5k for 35 $
. 10k for 60 $
🔸️ Profiles Followers :
. 1k for 10 $
. 5k for 45 $
. 10k for 80 $

- Facebook PAGE Rating [ 5 ⭐️ ] : 300 maximum / 100 for 45 $ .

- Facebook PAGE reviews [ 5 stars ] : 150 maximum / 100 for 60$

- Facebook Services USA 🇺🇸🇺🇲 account :
🇺🇲 Facebook Post Likes : 1k for 13$
🇺🇲 Facebook PAGE LIKE : 1k for 200$
🇺🇲 Facebook Followers : 1k for 200$

- Facebook Services EU account ( ALL EUROPE COUNTRY AVAILABLE ) :
🇪🇺 FACEBOOK POST LIKE , PAGE LIKES , FOLLOWERS, COMMENT : 1K FOR 150 $ 🇪🇺




- Start: Instant to 30 mins and the order is be going slow. [ Real NO Bots / No DROP ]
🔥 all cryptocurrency payment will give you 10% discount 🔥

- Payment method: PayPal (f&f) , Crypto ( all crypto accepted ) , neteller or skrill, Diamond Tiktok.

SEND A MESSAGE FOR MORE INFORMATION.
* Discord: maasha#0652
* Telegram : @itsmehDm
* TikTok : nft_maasha

----------

